# Game Calls?



## warreng8170 (May 19, 2009)

I am looking to expand my turning abilities a little. I've made a few stoppers, but I have been thinking about game calls. They seem to be easy enough to make and not too expensive to experiment with. For those of you who make these, do you use the mandrel-based bushings like the ones CSUSA sells or is there a better/cheaper DIY method?

Any other tips or tricks anyone wants to pass my way? They would be much appreciated.

BTW, I have ordered "Turning Custom Duck and Game Calls" which is supposed to be an excellent resource, but would love to here from any of you who actually turn them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jleiwig (May 19, 2009)

Look up custom calls online.  They have a whole forum devoted to making game calls fo all types. Deer, duck, turkey etc....


----------



## HawksFeather (May 19, 2009)

Here is a link to Al Woodard's site.  Al is a great guy and makes excellent predator calls.

http://www.thogamecalls.com/thogamecalls1_003.htm

If you are thinking of making money building calls, think duck.  Predator calls are really pretty cheap, but if you can build your name in duck calls you can expect to get a decent amount for your calls.

Jerry


----------



## dogcatcher (May 19, 2009)

Jerry has it right on the calls, go to the duck call section for the money side of callmaking.  The down side of making duck calls is being to be able to make your own toneboards.  The factory toneboard inserts will sell, but not in the $75 to $125 range that I get for my duck calls.


----------



## mickr (May 20, 2009)

I have made Duck calls..but only with the supplied toneboards..they do sell..but at a much cheaper price than a totally hand made one...but having them increases traffic at my tables


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 20, 2009)

I also make duck calls, elk bugles and deer grunts... also have some owl hooters, but I can't make them sound like any owl I ever hear, so don't offer them... have a few crow calls and a coyote call too, again not like any I ever heard...  most of the guys who try my calls with the supplied plastic reeds and tone boards have all said they sound good... I've never hunted deer or ducks so I can't say for my self.

I plan to learn to make my own tone board, but from reading the game call forums, there is a "tuning" process also to make them sound right... having a tin ear doesn't help me in that process...

I use the mandrel supplied by HUT.... they're fun to make and I have sold quite a few... My first show for the season I didn't even put them out and had a guy ask if I made them... also didn't put out my pens for that show... only thing I sold was one duck call and one cartridge pen...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 20, 2009)

I make duck calls. But the key to selling them is to have someone to sell to. Eastern Arkansas is big time duck hunting country. Around where I live the market is very small. At the shows I tried selling at, I found out quickly that more than half of my sales were to collectors, many to collector/hunters and only a few to strictly hunters. Also, one collector told me flat-out I couldn't sell my calls unless they were signed. I started getting my calls signed by laser engraving. Sales increased as did my prices. Others have been correct in saying that handmade tone boards sell better than factory bought. I still don't make my own because of the limited market here. There are many good sources for materials. Many begin with products from HUT.
BTW, I am about to begin stabilizing my calls. They will be stabled after drilling and turning. It is my theory that this will make woods that are normally not suitable for calls more moisture resistant and improve tone. I may even offer them, partially turned, for sale or do custom stable for others. Don't write me yet. I'll post in the proper forum when/if I get this going.


----------



## keandkafu (May 20, 2009)

Franks brings up a good point, do most woods handle the moisture OK or do they all need to be stabilized to last?  That is if they are going to be used.  Would a BLO/CA finish work the best?  Might be to shiney.  I also have thought about making them, but was not sure where to start.

Kevin


----------



## spitfire (May 20, 2009)

+1 to this. THO game calls. Great people over there and willing to help. 

I make turkey calls, made a duck call and also will be doing grunt calls. I have the supplies just no time. For me turkey and grunt calls are more popular in my area so Duck calls will be limited compared to my other calls. 

One piece of advice. A lot of call makers will be helpful with the typical questions but not many will go into their complete process. It is a learning experience. With turkey calls it took me a few attempts before I actually found a combo that worked for me. Use cheap wood to start until to figure out your process. 

The book you ordered is one of the best call making books out there. Read it then read it again. 



HawksFeather said:


> Here is a link to Al Woodard's site.  Al is a great guy and makes excellent predator calls.
> 
> http://www.thogamecalls.com/thogamecalls1_003.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 21, 2009)

spitfire said:


> +1 to this. THO game calls. Great people over there and willing to help.
> 
> I make turkey calls, made a duck call and also will be doing grunt calls. I have the supplies just no time. For me turkey and grunt calls are more popular in my area so Duck calls will be limited compared to my other calls.
> 
> ...





Jason brings up an good, and interesting, point. Call makers, for the most part, are not willing to share their knowledge. Actually, many I have met have been downright unfriendly when they found out another guy was getting in on the act. They aren't penturners. You have to learn on your own.


----------



## HawksFeather (May 21, 2009)

Here is a link to the Custom Predator Call Makers and Collectors Association site where I am president.
http://www.custompredatorcallassociation.com/
You do need to sign up to get access to the forum, but it is not for solicitation or anything like that.  We check the IP address and if it shows that the address has been reported as a spammer, the account is denied.  (Hint, if you are a spammer, don't waste your time.)  : )   The other part is that it is ONLY predator calls - no duck, deer, etc. and only custom made calls - no molded calls.  It is somewhat like here in that if you post questions you will usually get answers.

As for moisture on the inside of a call the answer is yes it can be a problem, especially if you use softer woods.  Years back not everyone sealed the inside of their calls.  Today most seal them.  While it is difficult to prove that there is a difference in the sound with the inside sealed, it is easy to see that the call maker didn't take the time to completely finish the call.  {That last line is just my personal view.}

I am trying the same thing that Rifleman is doing in that I recently sent off some partially turned call bodies to be stabilized.  These are just samples for me to try and see how well I like them.  They were mostly softer woods - western maple burls etc.  I think they should turn out pretty good, or at least that is my hope.

Jerry


----------



## Boomer (May 21, 2009)

I have made a couple of duck calls and have really enjoyed not only making them but using them in the field.  I am going to start trying to make goose calls here in the next couple of weeks.  Enjoy making them the results of success in the field will make them worth it.  The book you are buying is a very good one.  I also buy my stuff from Hut Products in Missouri.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 22, 2009)

spitfire;851059

One piece of advice. A lot of call makers will be helpful with the typical questions but not many will go into their complete process. It is a learning experience. With turkey calls it took me a few attempts before I actually found a combo that worked for me. Use cheap wood to start until to figure out your process. 
QUOTE said:
			
		

> One of the main reasons the experienced callmakers do not give you all of the information is to teach you how the call works.  If the customer calls and says he wants a certain sound, your standard call has to be tuned to that requested sound.  There is no one magic sound that comes from a call, if you want to make calls you have to be able to build the call with the sound that the customer wants.  Turkey pots, to give you all of the answers would require a book, maybe even 2 books.  Duck calls, that would require volumes of information.  Varmints, take the duck and turkey book and you have all of the answers.
> 
> Another reason is the some of the new guys look at callmaking as a quick easy dollar.  They do not hunt and have no idea of how the call is supposed to sound.  They turn out pretty "garbage" that sounds awful.  If you want to make duck calls you need to at least be able to play it, the same goes for varmint calls and turkey calls.  I had one guy that wanted to make varmint calls, local man, he thought he saw the money that could be made, I said come over and I will help you.  First thing I did was hand him a call and ask him to play it.  The next thing was tell him to come back after he knew how to hunt and play the call.  The guy was a bowl turner, he did not hunt and probably never will.
> 
> ...


----------

